# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Hairgenesis or Revivogen

## aiyosh

Hi, can someone help me with the following question please.

For external use solution and shampoo, apart from regaine/rogaine, if I have to choose from Hairgenesis and Revivogen, which one has a better reputation/feedback and effect?? 

Thanks in advance!!

Also is ******* good??

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Hi, can someone help me with the following question please.
> 
> For external use solution and shampoo, apart from regaine/rogaine, if I have to choose from Hairgenesis and Revivogen, which one has a better reputation/feedback and effect?? 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Also is ******* good??


 Hi Aiyosh,

In my opinion if you have to choose between Revivogen or Hairgenesis, you might as well just shave your head and move on.

There are only two FDA approved treatments for the prevention and treatment of hair loss. Hair loss is a medical condition and needs to be treated with real medication. Your first choice in my opinion would be Propecia, your second would be a minoxidil based product assuming you are dealing with male pattern hair loss.

Dr. Lee's new  ******* formula contains 15% minoxidil, 5% azelaic acid and 0.1% finasteride by weight. This might also be a reasonable choice if Propecia alone does not do the trick. However I would probably start with a 5%  minoxidil solution before bringing in the big guns.

Hope this helps.

----------


## PayDay

> Hi Aiyosh,
> 
> In my opinion if you have to choose between Revivogen or Hairgenesis you might as well just shave your head and move on.
> 
> There are only two FDA approved treatments for the prevention and treatment of hair loss. Hair loss is a medical condition and needs to be treated with real medication. Your first choice in my opinion would be Propecia, your second would be a minoxidl based product assuming you are dealing with Male Pattern Hair Loss.
> 
> Dr. Lee's new  ******* formula contains 15% minoxidil, 5% azelaic acid and 0.1% finasteride by weight. This might also be a reasonable choice if Propecia alone does not do the trick. However I would probably start with a 5%  minoxidil solution before bringing in the big guns.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 It's like trying to navigate a minefield when you start to lose your hair and want to do something about it.

It's really too bad. Balding is bad enough.

----------


## TeeJay73

Spencer, this is interesting ... I have never heard of a product (like *******) that combines minoxidil and finasteride?  If minoxidil is topically applied, and finasteride is orally taken, how does one product combine the 2 drugs?

Thanks!!  TeeJay

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

I've never used Revivogen, but my mom did. She didn't get any results from it.

----------


## aiyosh

Hi Spencer,

Thanks for you reply! 

I saw on hairgenesis that they are FDA approved. But would it be because they are approved to be save to use but not for hairloss treatment??

I am using Propecia already, it does help with the top (center) of my head, but it doesnt help with the hair line at the front, so I am thinkin of ******* Lotion. But the problem is if 15% Minoxidil really help, howcome regaine doesnt hav a stronger version of the product..so I kinda worry with the use of *******...and also the function of Azelaic acid, it is not FDA approved.

Kind reagards 
Aiyosh

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Hi Spencer,
> 
> Thanks for you reply! 
> 
> I saw on hairgenesis that they are FDA approved. But would it be because they are approved to be save to use but not for hairloss treatment??
> 
> I am using Propecia already, it does help with the top (center) of my head, but it doesnt help with the hair line at the front, so I am thinkin of ******* Lotion. But the problem is if 15% Minoxidil really help, howcome regaine doesnt hav a stronger version of the product..so I kinda worry with the use of *******...and also the function of Azelaic acid, it is not FDA approved.
> 
> Kind reagards 
> Aiyosh


 Hey Aiyosh,

To my knowledge Hairgenesis in not FDA approved for hair loss or anything else for that matter.

For drug companies to receive FDA approval for a new product it can cost tens of millions of dollars. In some cases up to 85 million or so. From a business standpoint I don't think the makers of Rogaine brand minoxidil products see any real value in seeking FDA approval for a product that contains a higher dosage of minoxidil.

Remember, that there is always a risk of shedding when adding a new product to your regimen.  I have heard many accounts of severe ******* sheds, so it's important that you are aware of this fact.

In my opinion if you can maintain what you have using FDA approved medication, you are doing well. 

Hair is like money, no matter how much some people have, they always want more. The problem is that there are times when greed can bite you in the butt.

Be careful!

All the best,

----------


## seraphix

I previously asked the question about Revivogen as they claim to be endorsed by the Bald Truth. I challenged them on this and they even replied to me and said that they were recommended before but now choose not advertise on the website anymore. That's what they say on their website http://www.revivogen.com/news/

"As many of you know, the hair-loss industry is littered with snake oils claiming not only to prevent further hair loss, but to regrow hair as well. The majority of these non-FDA approved products are completely unsubstantiated as far as their claims are concerned.

The Revivogen hair loss treatment system is the only non-FDA approved treatment marketed for hair loss that is approved by The Bald Truth. The ingredients in Revivogen have been clinically proven to block both type I and type II 5-alpha-reductase, which is known by the mainstream medical community to cause the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone. DHT is currently thought to be the main culprit in male pattern baldness. We at The Bald Truth believe that Revivogen has the potential to meet its claims. Revivogen can be used either as a standalone treatment or as an adjunct to the FDA-approved products recommended by The Bald Truth."

That proves that the company is lying, something common in this industry.

----------


## TeeJay73

UGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe this.  THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!  Spencer built his strong brand -- The Bald Truth -- over years and possibly even decades.  And here we have the epitome of corporate greed, telling blatant lies and attempting to tarnish such a powerful brand ... all to make a buck.  How do they sleep at nite?  The Bald Truth is a powerful brand and stands alone.  It's helped countless men/women 
(myself included) in dealing with hair loss with honest, medically-sound information.  The fact that entities out there would "steal" this brand is downright unfathomable.  It's corporate greedy nonsense!

----------


## seraphix

Teejay73,

I think they probably make more than an extra buck from their lies. I nearly fell into their trap but luckily I asked Spencer for his opinion in time, which saved me from wasting my money on those pointless products, thanks again Spencer. 

They claim that their most powerful ingredient is the fatty acids, so in theory if those worked, then taking omega 3 6 9 supplements would also be effective in the conversion of testosterone to DHT.

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Teejay73,
> 
> I think they probably make more than an extra buck from their lies. I nearly fell into their trap but luckily I asked Spencer for his opinion in time, which saved me from wasting my money on those pointless products, thanks again Spencer. 
> 
> They claim that their most powerful ingredient is the fatty acids, so in theory if those worked, then taking omega 3 6 9 supplements would also be effective in the conversion of testosterone to DHT.


 You got it man, glad I could help!

I think this video says it all about these type of products:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=312

----------

